# Marriott Grand Chateau



## RBERR1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am looking into posssibly going to Vegas and I noticed that the Grand Chateau was a lot cheaper than the a lot of the hotels in the area especially with MOD discount.  I found a 1 BD room for $116 a night. I would be going for 3-4 nights.

What are the pros and cons of this resort?  I know there is no casino there which is fine and is probably more of a pro than a con on this particular trip.

The place I would need to be is about a 5 minute walk from MGC and is on the strip.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Grand Chateau is in a very central location, although it's not actually ON the strip, more like a block in.  Our room had a great view of the strip and all the lights.

It is a beautiful resort and I think $116/night is a great deal for a 1BR.  The main disadvantages, IMO, are the tiny little pool, no casino (I found that to be a plus), and the valet parking.

The pool is on the rooftop that also has a bar and seating area.  The rooftop is great, especially at night - very scenic with fantastic views, but the pool is way too small for the size of the resort.  Not much bigger than a backyard pool really.

I don't have anything against valet parking, but it can be a pain to have to wait for your car all the time, and have to have a couple of dollars on hand to tip the drivers each time you have it retrieved for you.  I prefer getting my own vehicle.


----------



## rthib (Aug 31, 2011)

*Great Location, but...*

It is great if you are there for fun, easy to get to atrip etc...
If you are goong to attend a convention or event, a word of caution.
Most convention centers are at the back of hotels, so even if the hotel appears close, it can be a long walk to where you are actually going.
Add that to the need to keep everything with you, since you can not just run it up to your room and it can make for long days.

That said, anytime I go to Vegas for fun, I always stay here.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 31, 2011)

RBERR1 said:


> The place I would need to be is about a 5 minute walk from MGC and is on the strip.



the only thing that is a 5 minute walk from MGC is the miracle mile shops at planet hollywood.  walking from resort to resort in vegas will take longer than you think as others have said.

not sure if this is a positive or negative but IIRC, MGC is a nonsmoking resort except for the pool area on the roof.


----------



## mightywyrm (Aug 31, 2011)

One thing that surprised me when using the "MOD" code at this resort, is that the room was smaller than expected.  I had assumed we'd receive a villa, but our 1 BR room was, in terms of size, more like a Residence Inn suite.  

No big deal, but you could be disappointed depending on the size of your group.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

I was surprised by all the different 1BR room sizes at GC, too.  We have a stay coming up, one night cash with a MOD discount and one night using the last of our DC Points.  The VOA helped me make the cash reservation so that the units will match and we'll have a good chance at not having to move for the second night.  There were several 1BR cash options - the one that matches the DC night was the more expensive of the choices.


----------



## Mamianka (Aug 31, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I was surprised by all the different 1BR room sizes at GC, too.  We have a stay coming up, one night cash with a MOD discount and one night using the last of our DC Points.  The VOA helped me make the cash reservation so that the units will match and we'll have a good chance at not having to move for the second night.  There were several 1BR cash options - the one that matches the DC night was the more expensive of the choices.



We OWN at MGC (2 BR lockoff), and have only been there twice.  I am surprised that 1BR units would be different in size.  Both time, we got nice large ones.  So - what room numbers should we ask for, or avoid?


Mamianka


----------



## chunkygal (Aug 31, 2011)

I have always wondered what this resort is like. We usually stay at Cesars Palace, but I think staying here would be nice. Are there any restaurants?
So many have said the distances can fool you. Once I decided to walk form the MGm to the Wynn...I htought maybe a mile..OMG..it took almost and hour and turned out it was close to three miles in the 110 degree summer.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 31, 2011)

This will be our first visit and I don't know anything about where owners are placed, only that if you go through marriott.com for a cash night you can choose between a "435sf Guest Room, 1 King, sofabed" with a limited kitchen, and a "820sf 1 Bedroom Villa, 1 King, sofabed" with a full kitchen.  For a mid-September Wednesday night the cash rate for the first is $149 and for the second is $179.  If I'm remembering correctly, when I made the cash reservation the VOA first verified the square footage of the unit I'd booked with DC Points and then made sure that the cash night had the same sf.  She told me to make sure that I call the resort a couple weeks ahead to request that they keep us in the same unit both nights.

Is there a difference because both of these are the two sides of a 2BR lock-off?  Or because there are stand-alone 1BR's as well as 2BR lock-offs at the resort?  I'd guess owners reserving one side of a lock-off with their own Weeks can choose which side they want.  I'm not sure how lock-offs work with II exchanges but I wouldn't be surprised if you just have to take what they give you.

It might be that if your upcoming owner reservation is connected to your Marriott Rewards number then you can look up the "room details" in your MR accounts.  Just look for the square footage.

{eta} Looking at the DC Points Charts I think the difference must be due to lock-offs because there are different Point requirements for 4 different types of rooms:  Guestroom, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR.  "Guestroom" must be the studio side of a 2BR lock-off, "1BR" could be the lock-off portion of the 3BR.  Our DC reservation is 225 Points for a 1BR; a Guestroom for the same night would be 150 Points.


----------



## janej (Aug 31, 2011)

I just booked a 3 bedroom for a friend for $199 per night.  Marriott has special offer for MR members.   I checked tripadvisor and found it rated among top 10 in Las Vegas.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 31, 2011)

The 3BR units lock-off to a small 1BR unit and a 2BR unit. These 1BR units are smaller than the typical 1BR lock-off part of a 2BR.

Here was my opinion last time I stayed at MGC.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115605&highlight=vegas


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 1, 2011)

There are three 1BR configurations at Grand Chateau.  There are the dedicated 1BR units (I have never been in one of those and cannot comment on it). Then there is the 1BR side of a 2BR lockoff, which is pretty much the same as at most Marriott timeshares.  And finally there is the 1BR part of the 3BR lockoff, which is a little smaller than the 1BR portion of the 2BR lockoff but in my opinion has the best views because all 3BR units wrap around the corners of the building.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 1, 2011)

BocaBoy said:


> There are three 1BR configurations at Grand Chateau.  There are the dedicated 1BR units (I have never been in one of those and cannot comment on it). Then there is the 1BR side of a 2BR lockoff, which is pretty much the same as at most Marriott timeshares.  And finally there is the 1BR part of the 3BR lockoff, which is a little smaller than the 1BR portion of the 2BR lockoff but in my opinion has the best views because all 3BR units wrap around the corners of the building.


On the Marriott.com site it shows 1 bedroom units at 820 sq. feet and 695 sq. feet. Which one would be the lock-off from the 3 bedroom unit? 

There are also 2 bedrooms listed at 1252 sf & 1396 sf. Would the larger unit be the 2 bedroom side of a 3 bedroom unit? The larger one shows 2 doubles in the second bedroom, where the smaller 2 bedroom shows a king in both bedrooms.


----------



## Mamianka (Sep 1, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> The 3BR units lock-off to a small 1BR unit and a 2BR unit. These 1BR units are smaller than the typical 1BR lock-off part of a 2BR.
> 
> Here was my opinion last time I stayed at MGC.
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115605&highlight=vegas



Thanks.  I just looked at the floor plan of the 1BR portion of a 3BR lockoff - and it is quite a bit smaller, and not such a nice bathroom configuration.  as an owner there, I will make sure that I get a *good* one, not one of those.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 1, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> On the Marriott.com site it shows 1 bedroom units at 820 sq. feet and 695 sq. feet. Which one would be the lock-off from the 3 bedroom unit?
> 
> There are also 2 bedrooms listed at 1252 sf & 1396 sf. Would the larger unit be the 2 bedroom side of a 3 bedroom unit? The larger one shows 2 doubles in the second bedroom, where the smaller 2 bedroom shows a king in both bedrooms.




And if I'm not mistaken, those 2BR portions of the 3BR units are very nice corner units.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/com...orts/vg/floorplans/floorplan3br_fullvilla.jpg


----------



## RBERR1 (Sep 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I was surprised by all the different 1BR room sizes at GC, too.  We have a stay coming up, one night cash with a MOD discount and one night using the last of our DC Points.  The VOA helped me make the cash reservation so that the units will match and we'll have a good chance at not having to move for the second night.  There were several 1BR cash options - the one that matches the DC night was the more expensive of the choices.



There are two different 1BRs at different price pts which was about $10 difference in price.  One had the full kitchen and was a little bigger and one had a kitchenette and  was smaller.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 1, 2011)

RBERR1 said:


> There are two different 1BRs at different price pts which was about $10 difference in price.  One had the full kitchen and was a little bigger and one had a kitchenette and  was smaller.




II even classified this smaller 1BR as having a kitchenette at one time, which diminished their trading value.  MGC owners complained enough to have II change it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 1, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> II even classified this smaller 1BR as having a kitchenette at one time, which diminished their trading value.  MGC owners complained enough to have II change it.



As well we should have. That "kitchenette" is a full kitchen with full size appliances, just like the other one bedroom units. What it lacks is a granit breakfast bar with bar stools. Other unit, such as Mountain Valley Lodge, have the same kitchen setup and they are listed as full kitchens. 

It was Marriott who initiated the change, not Interval. Marriott was trying to distinguish that unit from the others. What they didn't count on was owners noticing they were getting short changed in the process.


----------



## Cindala (Sep 3, 2011)

We stayed at the Grande Chateau this summer in a 2 bedroom lockoff. The master bedroom portion of the 2 bedroom was very large with a king bed. The 2nd bedroom was more like a studio with a small kitchen area including a sink and refrigerator and was one large room with a separate bathroom.

Last summer we stayed in a 3 bedroom corner unit, and it was much larger. The separate 1 bedroom unit had a living room, kitchen master bedroom with king bed and full size bath. The 2 bedroom unit had the master with king bed and a second bedroom with 2 queen size bed with another bathroom.

Regardless, we were very happy with both of our stays. Yes, the pool is very small. We solved this by walking to Cesar's and using their pool a few times. There is an entry charge for men on weekends, but during the week there isn't any charge for anyone.
No, there isn't any restaurant or casino on sight, but there is a convenience Marketplace in the lobby. The Miracle Mile Mall is across the street and has many restaurants to choose from. We found the location a convenient walk to many casinos that area. I think the OP will be pleased if they opt to stay at MGC.


----------

